# Tel Aviv



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

nice kay: that blue tower have a nice blue!!


----------



## Yuval (Oct 22, 2005)

It takes huge talent to start a thread off with Hamasger street and have it work nonetheless. Good job, Zohar!

My house is actually seen in the last picture, at the foot of the three identical towers.

.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

thanx Yuval


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Awesome pics as usual , very beautiful city l !


----------



## Phoenician Empire (May 21, 2006)

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

not really center...North T-A


----------



## BuffCity (Jul 29, 2004)

very cool


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Libano said:


> yuval you are living in a ver ycentral place in tel aviv


this one is center of Tel Aviv


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## zevikkiessel (Oct 23, 2006)

beautifull city tel aviv..(-:


----------



## wuhan600 (Jul 10, 2007)

coool


----------



## elgooG (May 30, 2007)

That's an awesome city!!!!! I really like it, it has that modern touch yet the beautiful scenery makes it unique! It seems very car-oriented though...


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

It's a very beautiful city . Zohar you should invite me someday .


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

What a great lookin city!

I especially like the roads.


----------



## Mile High City (Oct 4, 2005)

how difficult is it for non-jews to immigrate to israel? seriously.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Mile High City said:


> how difficult is it for non-jews to immigrate to israel? seriously.


marry with jew


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

opium said:


> It's a very beautiful city . Zohar you should invite me someday .


if u live in Seattle u can come freely


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

I will bro , when Middle East is calm again .


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

Te Aviv is calm now, we didn't have a terror attack for more than a year.


----------



## PD (Jun 11, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> marry with jew


I would but could I cope with the in-laws.


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

maayan said:


> Te Aviv is calm now, we didn't have a terror attack for more than a year.


tfu tfu tfu


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

here some new pics


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

great! please continue uploading your pix to this thread and make it a large TA thread


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Tel Aviv's growing skyline*









*Tel Aviv Port*









*Rothschild Boulevard*









*Newly-restored Church of St. Peter, Yaffo (Jaffa)*









*Much of Tel Aviv's architectural heritage has been restored in recent years, like these Eclectic-style buildings*









*Even commemorative plaques in the sidewalk have gotten a good scrub*









*Tel Aviv's 4000+ Bauhaus-style buildings have made the city a UNESCO World Heritage Site*









*Built from the 1930s-50s, Tel Aviv's Bauhaus buildings are being renovated too*









*Arlozorov Interchange, Ayalon Expressway*









*Park HaYarkon, Tel Aviv's green oasis, stretches from Tel Aviv Port to Ramat Gan (Tel Aviv Metro)*









*Park HaYarkon, Ramat Gan (Tel Aviv Metro)*









*Park HaYarkon, Ramat Gan (Tel Aviv Metro)*









*Discount Bank Tower*









*Mix of old and new, like Israel itself*









*When the sun sets, the party starts in the city that never sleeps*

*Courtesy of the many talented photographers on Flickr*


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

beautiful pix!!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

amazing pics.Elkhananka


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*City of contrasts*









*Ramat Aviv (north Tel Aviv)*









*Tel Aviv Port*









*Givatayim (Tel Aviv metro)*









*Park HaYarkon*









*Park HaYarkon*



























*Bauhaus Street*









*Maritime Mosque, Yaffo (Jaffa)*










*Coutesy of the talented photographers on Flickr and Hebrewtext*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

great pics,Elhananka!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ agreed! I enjoyed them very much!!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

great

keep posting please


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Neve Tsedek









Old North Tel Aviv









The border between Ramat Gan and Tel Aviv









The promenade to Jaffa









Tel Aviv from Jaffa


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

i loooove the one from Geula st. ! when was it taken?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

its renovated smth like 1 year ago


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Yaffo (Jaffa)*


















*Yaffo (Jaffa)*









*Yaffo (Jaffa)*









*Charming building awaiting renovation*


















*Typical street w/ Yoo Towers in background*
















*Tel Aviv Port*









*Herzliya Marina (Tel Aviv metro)*









*Herzliya Marina (Tel Aviv metro)*

*Coutesy of the talented photographers on Flickr*


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Courtesy of a very talented photographer on Flickr*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Opera center








Culture center


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

morning fog








































































Tel Aviv skyline









some pics from Jaffa


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

my pics


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

my pics


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Nice pic's, Zohar kay:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2007)

A great mix of styles ... thanks Zohar


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

more plz


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Dean,u're welcome to post also


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

new areas of Tel Aviv


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

Excellent pictures!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Tel Aviv Architecture Through the Decades*









*100 year-old building, Neve Tzedek neighbourhood*









*Eclectic style (Pagoda House), 1920s-30s*









*Eclectic style (former Russian embassy), 1920s-30s*









*Eclectic style, 1920s-30s*









*Eclectic style, 1920s-30s*









*Eclectic style, 1920s-30s*









*Bauhaus style, 1930s-50s*









*Bauhaus style, 1930s-50s*









*Bauhaus style, 1930s-50s*









*Bauhaus style, 1930s-50s*









*'Bauhaus' Brutalism, 1960s-80s*









*Neo-Gaudi, 1980s*









*Neo-Bauhaus, 1990s*









*Post-Modern Corporate, 1990s*









*Neo-Modern Corporate (Azrieli Towers), 2000s*
















*Hi-Tech Corporate, 2000s*


----------



## Pallo_3 (Aug 6, 2007)

Do you know in which restaurants in tel aviv i can find bacon?
Also last time i came there i was really annoyed about the fact
that a lot of places don't mix cheese with meat.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^dont go to kosher places


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

the buildings' shots r cool! my city has some great architecture around :-D


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Eclectic style (Pagoda House), 1920s-30s*
> ]


I think the most beautiful building in Tel Aviv


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

I think you might be right, Zohar. When I was in TA, _Pagoda House_ was falling apart, like much of the rest of the city. What a difference a few years makes :nuts:


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Eclectic style (former Russian embassy), 1920s-30s*


This building's tied with _Pagoda House_ for Tel Aviv's most beautiful!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Tel has abig number of beautiful buildings but Pagoda is the best for me!
(its just my opinion)


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Another amazing building in T-A metro


----------



## Rumors (Jul 1, 2007)

Great photos. :yes:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

another building which I like (dunno why)









anyway Tel Aviv again


----------



## Pallo_3 (Aug 6, 2007)

Are there many asian people in Tel aviv?
When i was there in 2004 i saw some asian women
on israeli television and they spoke very good hebrew (fast food advertisement)


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

there are smth like 200,000 asians in Israel (Isr. pop. is 7 million)
There is a whole neighbourhood kinda Chinatown (but actually its Phillipina-Thailand town :lol


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> Another amazing building in T-A metro


That's the Wohl Center at Bar-Ilan University.


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Wohl Center, Bar Ilan University, Tel Aviv Metro*


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

The architecture is pretty good. Actually it's awesome! 
I like it the fact that the sidewalks are kept nice and neat.Thanks for posting.


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*More Wohl Center*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

:lol: u're so into Wohl center


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Church of St. Peter, Yaffo (Jaffa)*


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

koolkid said:


> The architecture is pretty good. Actually it's awesome!
> I like it the fact that the sidewalks are kept nice and neat.Thanks for posting.


thanks man


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> there are smth like 200,000 asians in Israel (Isr. pop. is 7 million)
> There is a whole neighbourhood kinda Chinatown (but actually its Phillipina-Thailand town :lol


I want to live there


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

my pics from Tel Aviv today (by phone)


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

Good work Zohar .... I love all the different styles and colour. Tel Aviv has changed so much since I was last there.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I want to visit it some day! Beautiful pix!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Link to larger version:
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1082055327&size=o&context=set-72157600985696133*









*Link to larger version:
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1081860853&size=o&context=set-72157600985696133*


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Courtesy of urish on Flickr*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^stunning one!


----------



## Gliker (Aug 15, 2007)

Awesome picture.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow! Great skyline shots!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

amazing pics,hebrewtext!


----------



## m4rcin (May 5, 2006)

:shocked::drool:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Courtesy of snoopy022 on Flickr*


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Tel Aviv I love youuuu!!!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

its Ramat Gan


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

i know but i was talking about TA... stop posting ramat gan shots!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Ramat Gan is part of Tel Aviv metro so posting pic's of it is legit. :lol:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Elkhanan1 said:


> Ramat Gan is part of Tel Aviv metro so posting pic's of it is legit. :lol:


that's a suburb... but it's outta the City


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Zohar can I come for the week too? I expect you to make me dinner every night.


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Anything in inner Gush Dan is fair game as far as I'm concerned. If I find nice pic's of Givatayim or Herzliah, I'm posting them! :tongue:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

philadweller said:


> Zohar can I come for the week too? I expect you to make me dinner every night.


hno:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Damn, I was snubbed.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

lol he was kiddin' ;-)


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

philadweller said:


> Damn, I was snubbed.


I cant cook


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Tel Aviv developing very fast!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Since nobody has shown a view from Dizzengoff Ctr.


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Zoharina,

Would you be able to go photograph FIB Tower in the next few days? It's been a while since we've had any updates. Todah, motek.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

I dont think so,sorry


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

^^ Ok. No problem, Zohar. As soon as you can then.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

ok,my friend


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Ludi (Mar 21, 2007)

very nice!



I have to make a trip to Tel Aviv!

I hope that they will get peace in the middle. Why they couldnt live all in peace together? its so freaky all this war shit...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


>


where was it taken from?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Giv'at Shmuel


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

out of TA then


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Gorgeous city!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*I :kiss: TA*


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

^^Great pic, Zohar. FIB looks great and all the buildings look renovated. Nice to see. kay:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Bodrum (Nov 26, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


>


Fine shot! Good urban planning and this area looks really nice with setting sun shining.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

actually Tel Aviv is very chaotic,looks like Athens


----------



## Bodrum (Nov 26, 2005)

I wouldn't say that judging by this shot. Still, there is one important thing that differs T-A from Athens and you can say that just looking at this photo - skyscrapers, heh.

Well, probably I should look for more aerial photos of T-A. I'm sure you could be very helpful, Zo


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

heheh yeah and many other things

actually many times Tel Aviv called mix of Beirut,Athens,Los Angeles and Miami


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

I always hear people calling Tel Aviv an offspring of London and LA.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

London?
so noo


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

the pics come even bigger


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Well done mate - a great collection of photographs as usual


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


>


Zohar, what's this building? It's very nice.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^part of Tel Aviv university


----------



## robo_boss (Jun 10, 2007)

Tel Aviv keeps growing man . There's a lot of buildings on the pictures that werent there 2 years ago when i went to Israel.kay:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

yeah its growing very fast in the last few years (after the ceasifire with palestinians)


----------



## DingoBingo (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful as usual.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

יש אשכול מיוחד לת''א בלילה


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

wow nice!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Very, very nice.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

thanx


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Dean when u'll post some pics of Tel Aviv
?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

well the ones I took rn't the best, and the rest, well u've uploaded the best that's on the web


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

have u got larger pix of Kaplan st.? I really like the way they did the whole pavement and the Sarona houses


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Beautiful pic's. Parts of Tel Aviv are really starting to look good, though there's still lots of work to do to clean up the whole city. I hope Haifa does some serious renovations because there's so much potential there too. Thanks guys.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

u're right... but still not enough


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Questions:
1. What's the construction on the beach in the first picture? Are they getting rid of that ugly water-drain so that the beach and 'cliff' can continue uninterrupted to the Yaffo sea-wall?

2. What's the balagan at the very bottom of the second picture?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Elkhanan1 said:


> Questions:
> 1. What's the construction on the beach in the first picture? Are they getting rid of that ugly water-drain so that the beach and 'cliff' can continue uninterrupted to the Yaffo sea-wall?
> 
> 2. What's the balagan at the very bottom of the second picture?


 how did u get those pix? they're good!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Deanb said:


> how did u get those pix? they're good!


Answer the questions accompanying the pic's I'll tell you.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Beautiful pics, Elk. Did you live in Tel Aviv or just visit?
Dean has convinced me to visit it some day!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Elkhanan1 said:


> Answer the questions accompanying the pic's I'll tell you.


LOL! sorry but I don't know the answers!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Taller said:


> Beautiful pics, Elk. Did you live in Tel Aviv or just visit?
> Dean has convinced me to visit it some day!


:cheers:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

some HDR pictures i made:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Zohar, nice picturs but you need to clean the lens of your camera.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

edit


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^are u sure that the last pic is from Tel Aviv?


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> ^^are u sure that the last pic is from Tel Aviv?


Ramat Gan, which i consider as part of Tel Aviv too.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

and which street in Ramat Gan?


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> and which street in Ramat Gan?


I don't know for sure, i only know is in Ramat Gan!


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

thats shderot hayeled in Ramat Gan


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Hebrewtext said:


> thats shderot hayeled in Ramat Gan


*SDEROT


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Hebrewtext said:


> thats shderot hayeled in Ramat Gan


*SDEROT and not shderot...

btw - great pix  

Ramat Gan isn't part of the city - only part of the county


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

Deanb said:


> *SDEROT and not shderot...
> 
> btw - great pix
> 
> Ramat Gan isn't part of the city - only part of the county


I consider it as part of TA!


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

Deanb said:


> *SDEROT and not shderot...
> 
> btw - great pix
> 
> Ramat Gan isn't part of the city - only part of the county


I consider it as part of TA!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Guys, Zohar seems to be the only one crediting his photos.. please clearly do so at the beginning of those entries to let us know where you got the pictures, so that they don't
have to be deleted. Thank you


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

javi itzhak said:


> I consider it as part of TA!


well it's not... is Jersey City part of New York City?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

synagogues in Tel Aviv
flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

facebook


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

Google earth 

Ramat Gan- Tel Aviv


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^woow the last one is amazing!


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

mt. Hermon above Tel Aviv amazing view...

javi itzhak you must download the bigger pic from Google earth.


----------



## Maelstrom (Mar 1, 2008)

Does Tel Aviv really have a population of about 10 million? I thought that not even Israel would have a population that big. 

It's such a cool city, the party capital of the Middle East. So many hot guys....


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

some 11 million people live in an area of 15,000 km² around Tel Aviv - Yafo (Israelis+Palestinians).
the question is where to put the metro limits , and if you can take awide built up area around Paris and Berlin so one can do for Tel Aviv.



brisavoine said:


> @
> 
> Here is what I found:
> 
> ...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Hebrewtext said:


> some 11 million people live in an area of 15,000 km² around Tel Aviv - Yafo (Israelis+Palestinians).
> the question is where to put the metro limits , and if you can take awide built up area around Paris and Berlin so one can do for Tel Aviv.


nahhh... 

the Tel Aviv district has bit over 1 million, and Gush Dan has about 3 million. the population of Israel is little over 7.1 million.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

i love tel aviv, wonderful city


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Tel Aviv metro


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

Flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^nice pic

flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

last one is great


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

my picture


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice pic kay:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Tapuz.co.il


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Awesome shots of amazing Tel Aviv! Thanks for posting and Happy Birthday, Zoharinho!!! (My birthday's on the 26th )


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Incredible ^^ :cheers:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Israeli beauty! Btw Tel-aviv has a nice skyline:cheers:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

liked those the first time I've seen them on the Tapuz board


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
San Franciscan Sisters School, Jaffa, Israel


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> flickr


OMG! It looks like every single building in this picture has been renovated! Yoffi.


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> flickr


^^ Haha and what is this folly?

I must say, Tel Aviv reminds me somewhat of Athens in this and other pics!!


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

Ramat Gan, Tel Aviv
flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

part of central Tel Aviv (flickr)


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

Such a great city :cheers1:
I love its urban fabric


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics folks :yes:


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

my panoramas of Tel Aviv

scroll >>>>>>>










scroll >>>>>>>


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

neorion said:


> ^^ Haha and what is this folly?
> 
> I must say, Tel Aviv reminds me somewhat of Athens in this and other pics!!


Athens has no skyscrapers


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

I guess he meant that the buildings' style etc... but yeah, the skyline of T.A. is BIT taller than the Athens' one


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

even the architecture is different,I think,no?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr

*Menahem Begin st.*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
*Frishman beach*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

*View to Tel Aviv from Jaffa*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pic ^^ :cheers:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> tapuz.co.il
> courtesy:AlphaCygni


Beautiful Pic


----------



## The Knowledgeable (Nov 8, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> *View to Tel Aviv from Jaffa*


Nice pic indeed! kay:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

*Menahem Begin road*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

*Menahem Begin road*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

*Park Tzameret*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

*Jaffa from Tel Aviv*
Dusk


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Very nice pictures. Thanks.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

bumping it up


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Tel Aviv looks nice


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^amazing pics,Erez!!!


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Tel Aviv looks fantastic.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

*Pinkas st.*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

*Montefiori st.*


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

it's beautiful the way they refurbished that building


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> *Montefiori st.*


Nice building


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## yuval5 (May 19, 2006)

omg check out the polution!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

I think its a fog above Med.sea


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
























Tel Aviv suburbs


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> flickr


Maybe is the polution, maybe fog, but looks like a sandstorm to me. Maybe?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

yeah its called SHARAV
its coming from Africa...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Sharav = a heatwave that usually occurs in springtime, on the hotter days


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

but u have a lot of sand in the air


----------



## Gilgamesh VI (Nov 19, 2006)

It's pollution! I used to see it every day from my window looking at Tel Aviv.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

yep but it really doesn't happen that often


----------



## Henriko (Feb 9, 2007)

Narrow street of Neve Tsedek ( old Tel Aviv neighborhood)









Dizengoff street


















Bauhaus style buildings on Rothshild boulevard









Renovated building on Rothshild boulevard









Rothshild boulevard


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^nice pics,Henry!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> yeah its called SHARAV
> its coming from Africa...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Henriko said:


> Bauhaus style buildings on Rothshild boulevard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics Henriko :cheers: ^^ Nice buildings b.t.w.


----------



## Testament (Nov 25, 2003)

few days ago..



























































































:cheers:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

nice pics,Testament


----------



## Testament (Nov 25, 2003)

thanks.
by the way, have you been in Ben Yehuda st. on friday at about 3PM ?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

no,why?


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

wow nice pics testament, tel aviv is gonna look awesone when they finish renovating all those buildings!! btw testament do u live in israel?


----------



## Testament (Nov 25, 2003)

@ZOHAR
thought that i saw you.

@Herzeleid
thanks ! and yes, until september.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^why untill September?
tourist?
NAALE or SELA programme?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^why untill September?
tourist?
NAALE or SELA programme?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Old & New contrust :cheers: : old city -that little road- and below towers under construction... kay:
B.T.W. ZOHAR you have double post...


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

uncredited posts deleted. Please follow the rules.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

by *Stan Mark* - flickr:









by *motee abr* - flickr:









by *Vadania* - flickr:









by *hanneorla* - flickr:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^old pics


----------



## chopsky (Oct 20, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> flickr


Awesome. What is this building?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great city


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

*
from the New York Times this month*

*Tel Aviv - the capital of mediterranean cool *














































Jaffa


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^nice pics


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
















Neve Tzedek neighbourhood


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice pics, but please try and get in the habit of saving the Flickr information on photos so that you can credit them properly. Thanks!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

wow! is the last building in the City itself, or in Jaffa?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice building btw :cheers:


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very modern city


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Jaffa its part of Tel Aviv


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

jaffa, not Tel Aviv


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by c_m486









wikimedia.org


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> flickr
> by c_m486


Very nice building (i mean the house not the tower)


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr

Menahem Begin st.
by EagleXDV









Allenby-Herbert Samuel st.
by awexler









Herbert Samuel st.









Jaffa Clock square
by [email protected] lobal.net









Etzel museum-Herbert Samuel st.









Tel Aviv


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by EagleXDV
Lilenblum st.








Rotchild avenue
































Eilat st.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tel Aviv buildings are nice, including that ^^


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

some cooler pix than the last ones... were they all taken lately?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

yep


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by alohashark
Nachalat Benjamin st.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by G.David








by jewishfan


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

beautifull city!

bytheway, your crazy that your moved away from Netanya!hno:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Im still living in Netanya...Im just studying in Ramat Gan(Tel Aviv suburb)


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

^^ I tought it was another city, I just read it again still 4 minutes from the beach :cheers:


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

I love TA, must go there again! It has a great nightlife and such a great laid back atmosphere!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Netanya is sunurb of Tel Aviv, too?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^no,but its just 30 km away from T-A


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

^^depends who you ask 
there are only 13 km. between north TA and south Netanya, and the gap is urbanise also.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by avi_d
Hayarkon river








by EagleXDV
Menahem Begin road

















Jaffa beach


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Hebrewtext said:


> ^^depends who you ask
> there are only 13 km. between north TA and south Netanya, and the gap is urbanise also.


Thanks


----------



## buildmilehightower (Mar 29, 2008)

Those urban skyscrapers standing? Tel aviv isn't bomb target city is it?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

huh?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by izmarkie
Haknesset square








North Tel Aviv from the sea


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Love this city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

buildmilehightower said:


> Those urban skyscrapers standing? Tel aviv isn't *bomb target* city is it?


:?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanx to Javi Itzhak

*Leonardo de Vinci st.(Opera area)* 








*Jerusalem avenue*








*Herbert Samuel st.*








*Hayarkon st.*
















dunno








*Menahem Begin road*


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

LOL dunno 

cool shots


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by endoplasmic*reticulum
Neve Tzedek neighbourhood


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome night pic  The structure -almost in the middle of the pic- is Lighthouse?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

no,its part of mosque
btw on the left side is a sea


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ O.K. I asked that because that structure has light (green light)


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by xnir


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> flickr
> by xnir


Beautiful skyline :cheers:


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

part of the skyline, it was taken from the Ramat Gan CBD area. (city gate tower).


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^haha Ive posted it already


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

ZOHAR said:


> ^^haha Ive posted it already



no, i'm blind :nuts:, the problem you always post the smaller version.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by Lathander Sky


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


>


are those apartments new?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

yes


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> yes


How much is one? can you go inside and take some photos of all the facilities like swimming pool, gym, etc?

where in Tel Aviv is located?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

no I cant...
its in Eilat street,5 minutes from the beach,just next to Neve Tzedek
uve been here in December u havent seent hat?


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> no I cant...
> its in Eilat street,5 minutes from the beach,just next to Neve Tzedek
> uve been here in December u havent seent hat?


i didn't notice it.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

maybe now u'll recognize?

flickr
by jewishfan


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Loving the pics! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

by peleg sapir at wikimedia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics indeed :cheers: Keep them coming please...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

amazing pic,Erez
from where she took this picture?


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

^^ from Leah st. in Afekah north TA.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

oh Ive guessed right...North Tel Aviv


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

wow
that last pic is amazing


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

i love tel aviv, so mediterranean


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by kpnemo


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by butch499100


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Some autumn/winter shots found on Flickr!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by butch499100


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

SSL
thanx to Josh


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

still from SSL
thanx to Josh


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics! I like the architecture of those buildings ^^


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

yep, i agree


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

I wish I could get there sometime soon. I love Tel Aviv.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

ure welcome,honey


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> still from SSL
> thanx to Josh
> ]


Lovely pix Zohar, but I love this house so much :cheers:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by RonAlmog
































Port


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Need to visit this place.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

thanx to Javi Izhak


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

thanx to hebrewtext
(Ramat Gan+Tel Aviv)


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

from flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^woow,nice pics!
which street is it in first pic?


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

^^thats behind the great synagogue on Allenby st.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Ehad Ha'am st.?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

love it!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by vacher
Allenby st.









Port


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by goisrael


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flcirk
by JFC Texas


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice building ^^ :lol:


ZOHAR said:


> Port


Really awesome! :applause:


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

next page


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

*flickr*


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

*Flickr*
Jaffa


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

*infocus*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics javi... kay:


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

_from flickr, infocus and israelimages_

*Tel Aviv at night.. the city that never stops !!*


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

_flickr, infocus, israeli images_


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

_flickr_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

nice night pics


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

Tel aviv is cool, elegant and sexy, a great city.nice pictures!!!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

amazing pics,Javi


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

cool pix u posted!

keep them coming


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

beach
from flickr


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

from pbase


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

from pbase


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

javi itzhak said:


> beach
> from flickr


:cheers:
I like those pics! In Israel every day its a summer


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^not really
its close to Athens weather


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed, but sometimes here in Greece winter is strong :lol: Remember Athens in last February


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Athens has the same weather like Jerusalem
Tel Aviv is warmer


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

javi itzhak said:


> from pbase


this building now in its' 40th floor


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Tel Aviv is beautiful.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Gordion said:


> Tel Aviv is beautiful.


merci


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

there is winter

winds/gusts up to 150 k.p.h (horricane category1)
100 mm of precipitation can fall in 24 hours (~600 mm is the annual amount of London).


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

finally autumn is here!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow it looks very cool but scary at the same time :runaway:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah it got bit cooler and windier the last few days


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

alitezar said:


> Wow it looks very cool but scary at the same time :runaway:


especially in T-A where buildings are just 40m from the beach...a small tsunami and there is no Tel Aviv


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

on the contrary, all the frontline buildings would block the waves from getting to the city centre area


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

maybe ure right


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

turizm.ru


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Hebrewtext said:


> there is winter
> 
> winds/gusts up to 150 k.p.h (horricane category1)
> 100 mm of precipitation can fall in 24 hours (~600 mm is the annual amount of London).


That is something which do not see every day in Tel Aviv


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

in winter u can see that every 2-3 days


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

yeah,in the winter even worse I think Erez has some pics to show us


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
thanx to Modray


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

it can get quite stormy on a cold January day!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

last year there was just 6 celcious


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

yep - we've had some clear mornings with temps even as low as 4C on the coast


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Lots of great street scenes.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

again, i agree


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Deanb said:


> yep - we've had some clear mornings with temps even as low as 4C on the coast


Really cold!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

and in Jerusalem -1C


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Jerusalem got lower degrees..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Jerusalem is in some altitude, right?


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

the minimum record for Jerusalem is -7.4 c.(due to frost)


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah but that occurs like once in a century! lol 

usually on snow days, Jerusalem gets about -1C/-2C at the lowest in the city center. 
higher altitude would get -3C


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by dourangotarra
























by silke.l
























by Kaplan Media Group


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Deanb said:


> yeah but that occurs like once in a century! lol
> 
> usually on snow days, Jerusalem gets about -1C/-2C at the lowest in the city center.
> higher altitude would get -3C


something like that occurs each year

notice i'm talking about *frost* events
and not about *snow* events


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

ok,guys its Tel Aviv thread


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Flickr
by NICO


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Back to "summer" pics  Very nice pics, especially the night one ^^


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

its still summer here


----------



## anzor (Apr 9, 2007)

best city!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

well autumn's here as well now!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
Crazy house


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> its still summer here


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flcikr
by shavitos








by PallasAthena1081








by Roni G








by ngee1984


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by acmt2001


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> flickr
> by acmt2001


Very nice :applause: brilliant pic


----------



## Yotam (Jan 13, 2007)

Some of the pictures I've taken in Tel-Aviv last summer.


----------



## Yotam (Jan 13, 2007)

Some more~


















































































































































































That's it. I have some more from snother visit to the city. I might upload them later.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

nice pics,Yotam


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Yotam said:


> Some of the pictures I've taken in Tel-Aviv last summer.


are u sure its from last summer?
cuz a building in Hertzl st. renovated just few months ago


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

from flick


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

from pbase


----------



## Yotam (Jan 13, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> are u sure its from last summer?
> cuz a building in Hertzl st. renovated just few months ago


By saying 'last summer' I meant the summer we just had. after all, ae are technically already in the winter status.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

we're still 2008


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by jessica diamond


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics ^^


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

beautiful beaches.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

yeah Tel Aviv beaches are amazing and u have a beach for everyone:hippies,arabs,gays,religious,tourists,celebs etc...


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

I love the giant duck on City Hall.:lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^its got sign of respect from Tel Aviv muni :rofl:
(just in Tel Aviv)


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

^^ I think what you mean is that Mayor Ron Huldai made the duck an honorary citizen of Tel Aviv, complete with a certificate. "The duck joins an exclusive group of 80 honorary citizens of Tel Aviv, among them President Shimon Peres, Maestro Zubin Mehta and Albert Einstein." :lol:
*
http://www.haaretz.com/hasen/spages/1026612.html*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

yeah


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by avi_d
a new tunnel
La Guardia tunnel


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

we drove through it a few days ago... it's nice


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

javi itzhak said:


> from flick


I wanna live one of those condos...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Kafkas said:


> I wanna live one of those condos...


its just next to promenade and beach (20 m from the beach)


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

This pic is beautiful Also the photograph @#648. Nice city


----------



## pon (Jun 16, 2004)

Hebrewtext said:


> from flickr


This building reminds me of the building in Nagoya Japan.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by AmitBr


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Google earth/Panoramio


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

woow!second pic is from Ramat Hachayal?


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

from Ramat Aviv neighbourhood


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

is it view to Ramat Hasharon?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

no way that the last one is from a Tel Aviv neighborhood - too close to the mountains!!


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Deanb said:


> no way that the last one is from a Tel Aviv neighborhood - too close to the mountains!!


:lol::lol::lol:
you are a small kid , can't you recognise the Ramat Ha chayal Hi Tech buildings? such as ziv towers, or towers, the new Assuta hospital? and the white high residential in Afeqa infront of?

another one


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

is it Hermon?


----------



## The Knowledgeable (Nov 8, 2007)

It think it has been photoshopped.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

well know I do... but again, no way that the north-eastern side is that close to the mountains!


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

ZOHAR said:


> is it Hermon?


:lol:hno:hno:

whats the problem of you all?

did you ever know it snows over Samaria hills?
or over Judea Hills and Jerusalem?

thats just a good visibilty view to Samaria during winter


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

The Knowledgeable said:


> It think it has been photoshopped.


nah we just have very tiny country!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Hebrewtext said:


>


Nice pics btw


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

thanx to Guy Gomel


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

from flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by anja63


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

javi itzhak said:


> from flickr


Great skyline and huge traffic


----------



## The Knowledgeable (Nov 8, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> nah we just have very tiny country!


Yeah, but still...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Rabin center
by Lucas


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Tel-Aviv has a nice skyline


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

pon said:


> This building reminds me of the building in Nagoya Japan.


This building is especcially beautiful at night. The colors are nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very modern building  ^^


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

2nd pic is the Tel Aviv Performing Arts Centre


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by eran melamed


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice skyline :cheers:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

wow!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by coatsak









by hebrewtext


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Very beautiful city


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

^^ 

flickr

Azrieli center


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing pic ^^


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by Yoav Lerman


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

keep posting my friend


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice :cheers: ^^


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by javi izhak


----------



## Rookie83 (Oct 12, 2008)

Last pic looks like southern California


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Aglie Pixels


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice ^^


----------



## tehrancity (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice pics:cheers:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

thanx to Javi Itzhak


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I love Tel Aviv buildings like ^^ that pic :cheers:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

the last one?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Golden Calf


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> the last one?


Yes


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah the city has many gems


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Deanb said:


> yeah the city has many gems


I know... from all those pics :cheers:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by jlmsalsa


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some buildings looking bad (architecture) like this one ^^


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

why I like its shape! its our Titanic


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Very true, it does look alot like a ship. Nice pix as always buddy


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by findmegil


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That is very nice ^^


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
by ablorat


----------



## anzor (Apr 9, 2007)

very nice pix


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, ^^  like second one


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

source:flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos ^^


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Those from Flickr (...my God...Flickr...:eek2 are great!


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Who can be my sponsor for buying tickets to Tel-Aviv?  Great idea, isn't it?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Im pretty sure such city like Vienna has some bordel


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

ZOHAR said:


> Im pretty sure such city like Vienna has some bordel


So what do u advice me to do with bordello?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Galandar said:


> So what do u advice me to do with bordello?


to work thereas a slut


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

ZOHAR said:


> to work thereas a slut


U're a bitch :lol: Unfortunately, in all the bordellos in Vienna i have heard the same information: "Our job places are booked by some Zohar from Tel-Aviv, who did it for many years before. So sorry, no way" :lol:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

interesting who's.... (lol Im from Netanya not TA)


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

ZOHAR said:


> interesting who's.... (lol Im from Netanya not TA)


^^ :dunno:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

source:Tapuz forums


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^^^ 



ZOHAR said:


>


Nice photo


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

source:Ahuzot


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

source:flickr

A new museum in Jaffa


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

^^The Peres Center for Peace kay:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That museum looks veey nice ^^^^


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

source:flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics ZOHAR great skyline :cheers: ^^


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

source:flickr


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

love it!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great skylines too ^^


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

ZOHAR said:


> flickr:


Tel-aviv has a very good skyline and i think the best infrastructure in Israel. It is just developed.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Im not so sure...I think Netanya is more developed

Tel Aviv is neglected city (at many parts of the city)


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> flickr


Great skyline :cheers:


----------



## dh2004 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## dh2004 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos dh2004


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Rekarte said:


> Very Nice!


thanks guys!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

dh2004 said:


>


great great great!
I love this pic!
thanx!
please post more


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Bit like Athens, especially the buildings sit.
nice town .
Thank you for the pix :cheers:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

its not a town
its a city with almost 2 million people(with suburbs)


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Is good 

everywhere suburbs there is.:yes:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Is good
> 
> everywhere suburbs there is.:yes:


The city itself has about 390,100 residents, 

the metro has over 3 million


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Deanb said:


> The city itself has about 390,100 residents,
> 
> the metro has over 3 million


 Yeah, I know, I have a book about Tel Aviv.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

what book? =)


----------



## dh2004 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

please post big pictures


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

I would like it to visit soon. I think i will do it after coming back to Azerbaijan, it is closer from there


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics indeed  little smaller would be great!


----------



## dh2004 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## dh2004 (Feb 3, 2009)

BB code for all


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

Tel Aviv as seen from Jaffa (taken last summer):


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

wow!! love it! thanks 

were u visiting?


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

great views dh2004
how come you get into construction sites, you work as a crane operator?
with you permission i made a panorama


----------



## dh2004 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hebrewtext said:


> great views dh2004
> how come you get into construction sites, you work as a crane operator?
> with you permission i made a panorama


Excuse for my English, it is a wire transfer. I do not speak English. 
The panorama has turned out very beautifully, thanks. It is photographed by phone nokia n95, from the tower crane ,,Africa Israel,,. Yes, you are right I work as the operator tower crane. I load a photo on work. At home I have no time to be engaged in forums. At me umpc and the screen permission 1024х600. Therefore BB code for all


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This page has awesome pics :cheers: thanks for posting them kay:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

nice pics thanx!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yofi! Todah rabah.


----------



## dh2004 (Feb 3, 2009)

6.2.2009.


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

from flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics ^^

And today banner its awesome too :cheers:


----------



## BoxIL (Feb 12, 2008)

Great pics !!
thanks .


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

i didn't see Bialik Square after they renovated it! looks nice, though still not too clean :/


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

its still U/C
(the ex municipality building in renovation)


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

how did u find the Bialik shots?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

its a secret


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> its still U/C
> (the ex municipality building in renovation)


The ex municipality building looks great... what will be after renovation?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

it'd look the same, only i guess much cleaner and organised 

they actually renovate the entire square and all the buildings around


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> The ex municipality building looks great... what will be after renovation?


a museum


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr
North Tel Aviv


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

from *Flickr* - TLV beaches!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics ZOHAR...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> flickr


this one is just AMAZING!!!


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko (Dec 1, 2006)

Looks like there are a lot of punk rockers, kinda rastafarians and different kind of hippies all over Tel Aviv! :runaway: Cheap dope?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR i cannot see 3 of your pics ^^^^


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Maxim Prokopenko said:


> Looks like there are a lot of punk rockers, kinda rastafarians and different kind of hippies all over Tel Aviv! :runaway: Cheap dope?


dunno wait I'll repost it


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Maxim Prokopenko said:


> Looks like there are a lot of punk rockers, kinda rastafarians and different kind of hippies all over Tel Aviv! :runaway: Cheap dope?


why do u think so?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko (Dec 1, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> why do u think so?


Ну не пивом же единым все эти "неформалы" живут! :lol:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

я не понимаю!


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko (Dec 1, 2006)

Какое конкретно слово?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

что ты имеешь ввиду под словом неформалы


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko (Dec 1, 2006)

All those youth, with hairstyles like dreadlocks, mohawks etc., tattoos, bodypiercing...You know? Never mind friend. I just tried to joke.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> flickr


:drool:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

more FLICKR


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

great pics,Dean


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Deanb said:


> more FLICKR


Wow hooded crows, they're so funny but so loud and noisy. They're all over Tehran as well and most Tehrani cats are scared of them too 

Very nice TA pix


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated pics once again Deanb


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

cheers friends


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A hooded crow (with the white colours type of crow) is coming to my neighborhood, actually few meters from my balcony almost every day :lol: indeed those birds are loud (noisy) but also funny too


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Taller said:


> I'd love to visit Tel Aviv one day..


Greg we're still waiting for it to happen!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

FIB at night
by Or Hiltch


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

ZZ-II said:


> i love tel aviv, wonderful city


:banana:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Yotam said:


> Some more~


spectacular set!!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

more TLV on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice night photos ZOHAR :cheers:

Deanb this photo is really great:


>


*awesome*


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

mOrE fliCKER PHoToS :dance2::dance2::dance2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos too ^^


----------



## Rasputin1970 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hebrewtext said:


>


Really great city!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

So much life in this city. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Wondering Metropolitan,Ron Almog
















by enjoiskate8


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Jason Nathan


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Great pictures!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

>


I like those buildings


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

there is a whole neighbourhood U/C with such towers


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Shiputz! Shiputz! Shiputz! Nice pics. Thanks.


----------



## yuvaly1 (Sep 17, 2008)

hehe totally! ^^


----------



## dov (Mar 26, 2005)

beautiful pictures


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

woww! Great city, great pictures!

I love it!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Alex Jilitzky


----------



## yuvaly1 (Sep 17, 2008)

^^ great pix! i love the 3rd one


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Awesome pics. Some nice architecture happening, especially FIB and that hospital in Ramat HaHayal (the red building). Nice renos too.


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

I so have to visit Israel one day.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


>


Nice buildings/towers  i like this most


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

like this last set of pix


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

wanna more?


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

yes Zohar, load us with some more shots!


.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Alex Jilitzky


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Great pics, again. Thanks. I like the Beeri tower. The architecture is kind of unusual for Israel.


----------



## yuvaly1 (Sep 17, 2008)

me too! Beeri looks very modern. to bad it's surrounded by low rise buildings.


----------



## dov (Mar 26, 2005)

some streets look completly renovated
Go tel aviv!!!


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

from Dspot


























a wider look 








scroll >>>>>>>>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great pics @Hebrewtext 



>


Like this... :cheers:


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

^^I love pics taken with a fish-eye lens.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics guys... some of those buildings looks great, architecture style


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Deanb said:


> that's mostly Ramat Hakhayal district, and not Metro Tel Aviv!


first 2 pics are from Shoam


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

>


This building is very nice


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

its looks like garbage can


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Daniel tapuz


----------



## Didoluva (Jun 2, 2006)

OMG! True! Looks like a dust bin!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

where do u see dust?


----------



## Didoluva (Jun 2, 2006)

I was speaking of the façade of the building with the flags in front of it.
U missundertood me.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

oh Im sorry


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Daniel tapuiz


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> by Daniel tapuz


Nice building... needs something through to become more beautiful


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

this whole neighbourhood in renovation
(its American colony,German colony also in renovation)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice to read that; because some of those buildings, like that one ^^ need some renovation


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

A new hotel
by inisrael


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

by tom uri









by nisan hadari










the city hall - by dmitri shevthenko









by liron









by haim shoat









the yarkon river - by eran melamed









by osh









suburbia - by osh









suburbia - by poua bar


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And those photos ^^ are nice too  thanks


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by ikarus50


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

Hebrewtext said:


> suburbia - by poua bar


kewl pic:cheers:


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

wow, such a nice city!!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

incredible pix!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

agree with all


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by dennis sherman








by Ilan's photos


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

they finished renovating the ex-Russian embassy! looks great


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> by dennis sherman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous renovations. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


>


That building was the Russian Embassy? Looks great, very nice


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

yep


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Very nice. Jaffa's very special. Probably the oldest, continually-functioning port in the world (+/- 4000 years).


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

it is the oldest port in the world... as a fact


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

^^ Jaffa looks alot like some districts of Beirut !!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

yeah,Jaffa is just an average Levant place!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Abaddon


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by bladig.es


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by JohnGrevTurner


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

^^Is that Elkhanan Tower/White City Residence under construction? Thanks for the great pictures.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

yeah


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Old Tel Aviv really rocks, it is very nice :cheers: Thanks @Hebrewtext for those pics kay:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Noam Fain


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> by JohnGrevTurner


And that photo is very nice btw; Elkhanan Tower/White City Residence under construction is that u/c site on the middle of this pic?


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ it's the site in the picture.

the picture itself, Im guessing, was taken from Rotschild 1 tower constroction site.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^I think from David hotel


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I do said:


> ^^ it's the site in the picture.
> 
> the picture itself, Im guessing, was taken from Rotschild 1 tower constroction site.


O.K. i was talking about this site, thanks btw


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by ikarus50


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

keep on posting @zohar....


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


>


Those buildings and especially on the right one, are amazing, awesome


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by mjmkeating


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those clouds are... gorgeous


----------



## systema magicum (Aug 23, 2008)

The architectural diversity of the city is so exiting...of course Tel Aviv has some gems from the modern movement but there are many interesting contemporary projects like the Peres center for Piece in jaffa, an impressive building...I think there is one foto here...i would like to see more.
http://www.archicentral.com/the-per...-massimiliano-doriana-fuksas-architects-5752/


----------



## BoxIL (Feb 12, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Those buildings and especially on the right one, are amazing, awesome


I totally agree !
The right buildings looks really great, and the whole pic is amazing !


----------



## michyh87 (Aug 18, 2007)

I love Tel Aviv....I love Israel....it's my second country and it's always in my heart

thanks for those pics


i made this video with some pics of T.A., Haifa, Jerusalem, Eilat and Dead Sea area (song of Ofra Haza - Im 'Nin Alu)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2wcDyG639Y

hope you like it :cheers:


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Very interesting city.

Thank you , ZOhar for the pictures.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^ure welcome guys


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More photos -please- ZOHAR kay:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks guys, 

youre always welcome 2 visit and enjoy our city


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> More photos -please- ZOHAR kay:


yeahhh MORE! 
:banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Deanb said:


> thanks guys,
> 
> youre always welcome 2 visit and enjoy our city


:cheers1: kay:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

nice country indeed!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Wondering metropolitan


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

I do said:


> They had him removed due to the fireworks that were launched from City Hall roof-top


Thanks for the info. Hope he comes back soon.


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The last photos are very nice


----------



## michyh87 (Aug 18, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


>


wow!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

yeah its a club


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Incredible city!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR this thread needs more photos i think...


----------



## BoxIL (Feb 12, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ZOHAR this thread needs more photos i think...


I agree =]


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

mike sr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And those are nice photos, yes...


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

I love this city!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by jaklyne


----------



## BoxIL (Feb 12, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> by jaklyne


is there a bigger resolution?
great pic !


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

thumbs up


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

the sea is so blue! great!!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

which colour it should be?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great skyline of Tel Aviv


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> which colour it should be?


:lol: green ??


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

in your yellow submarine?


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Azrieli Center is simply amazing!! Regards.*


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Its a wonderful city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice aerial photos of Tel Aviv @javi, in the motorway above, in the middle of it i see water? There is a canal between the lanes of this motorway?


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ there's a canal that transfer parts of the Yarkon river to the sea.


----------



## Ginkgo (Feb 12, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> in the motorway above, in the middle of it i see water? There is a canal between the lanes of this motorway?


*It's the Ayalon River, a tributary of the Yarkon.*


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

pics by Moran Beth Halachmi:






































.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I do said:


> ^^ there's a canal that transfer parts of the Yarkon river to the sea.





Ginkgo said:


> *It's the Ayalon River, a tributary of the Yarkon.*


Thanks both for the info :cheers: nice photos btw @I do


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

.


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by danezeq


----------



## Juan Pilgrim (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice, Tel Aviv. Shalom!








:horse:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The city of Tel Aviv is not only nice, it is great :cheers:


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

nice nice!!!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Greater Tel Aviv (Gush Dan): Tel Aviv proper in the far distance to the north; Rishon LeTziyyon and Bat Yam in the foreground/middleground*
*http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelshvadron/3662112045/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/vickstr/3720529217/sizes/l/in/set-72157621330564279/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/vickstr/3720593671/sizes/l/in/set-72157621330564279/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/vickstr/3720584057/sizes/l/in/set-72157621330564279/*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

>


Awesome photo; hot weather = beach is crowded 



Elkhanan1 said:


> *Greater Tel Aviv (Gush Dan): Tel Aviv proper in the far distance to the north; Rishon LeTziyyon and Bat Yam in the foreground/middleground*
> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelshvadron/3662112045/sizes/l/*


Awesome photo too; in the empty areas there is plan to build buildings/towers?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

great great great


----------



## jpsolarized (May 3, 2009)

Tel-Aviv is very white, why is that? it's completly antagonic to Jerusalem and whenever Israel comes to mind

very beautiful. 

greetings


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome photo too; in the empty areas there is plan to build buildings/towers?


yes towers, smaller residential buildings, parks, plazas, a huge promenade that will join the one in tel aviv, and i think even a sport complex....




jpsolarized said:


> Tel-Aviv is very white, why is that?


well they call it the white city for a reason....i think its eighter cause white was the cheapest colour and the new inmigrants didn't have much money or cause of the weather...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Herzeleid said:


> yes towers, smaller residential buildings, parks, plazas, a huge promenade that will join the one in tel aviv, and i think even a sport complex...


Thanks for the info @Herzeleid  i wonder how that area will looks in the near future...


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Israel just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

edit


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

next page


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

by perusch


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

pics by Tal Vitman


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

By the way, yesterday the Elco Tower crossed the 100m line. anyone has any pics of the tower for the happy news?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

I do said:


> By the way, yesterday the Elco Tower crossed the 100m line. anyone has any pics of the tower for the happy news?


Nope but me and my parents drove by it and i've noticed that it has got much taller!


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

Found one, Hazza!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

1. What's the building under construction in the background?

2. How tall is Elco going to be when completed?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

OMG it's huge! what is it going 2 b used as? only offices?


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

Elkhanan1 said:


> 1. What's the building under construction in the background?
> 
> 2. How tall is Elco going to be when completed?


1. idk
2. Wikipedia says 165m. It will probably be 150-165.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Elkhanan1 said:


> 1. What's the building under construction in the background?


its 18FL tower in Givatayim


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by danezeq(tapuz)
Hertzl st.








Nahmani st.








King Saul st.








Yavne st.








Tel Aviv








Weitsman st.








Menahem Begin road








Harakevet st.








Haknesset square








Nhamani-Rotchild








Haatzmaut park (gay cruising park)








Rotchield st.


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

^^ Gorgeous!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by nightroom








by miguelten









by Or Hiltch


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by gigiush


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## AlukarD359 (May 6, 2008)

amazing pics!!!


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

javi itzhak said:


> by perusch


The beach... great site por publicity of Coca Cola. No doubt. :lol:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah really great although im kinda looking forward for winter


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated photos guys :cheers: some of those are the best... kay:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Shay Sapir


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelshvadron/3754522521/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/akshayk/3684881274/


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

I like the beaches of Tel Aviv. Is it cold or hot this time of the year.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

hot and humid


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photo of Tel Aviv during the sunset...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Talking about sunsets...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/birthrightisraelnext/3672044444/


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Pier Damiani


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by adybyt


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

I've always thought of Tela Aviv as an ugly 50's city, but that dosen't seem to be the case. 

Looking forward going there.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

u couldn't be more wrong 

I invite u to come over and experience it for yourself!


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> by adybyt


What camera does one need to take such colorful photos?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Today photos by ZOHAR are really very nice :cheers:


----------



## dov (Mar 26, 2005)

..


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^what?


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

ZOHAR said:


> ^^what?


He said "I" in morse :nuts:


----------



## Mrle (Aug 24, 2009)

cool city


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

*by Tel Aviv in focus*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photos as well @javi



dark_shadow1 said:


> He said "I" in morse :nuts:


Do you know the morse code? How its the word "Hi"?


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Very nice photos as well @javi
> 
> 
> Do you know the morse code? How its the word "Hi"?




I think he wants credit for his pictures...


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Do you know the morse code? How its the word "Hi"?


2 short beeps (=dots) are the letter I, according to wikipedia anyway.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

dark_shadow1 said:


> 2 short beeps (=dots) are the letter I, according to wikipedia anyway.


Something like this: "..I"? or do you mean "..-"?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

*some SKYLINE photos from Flickr*


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

:cheers:Super Photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really superb, very nice photos, those skyline photos above


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

*TEL AVIV IS PERFECT*

Let me show a bit of My city! (Curitiba)









and other: רסיפה, ערש היהדות באמריקה 









This is Brazil !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The last photo: its amazing, very nice @LFellipe, thanks


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

sorry but its thread of Tel Aviv


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Yoav Lerman


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

Awesome! Nice Place!


----------



## Oswald Quentin (Sep 14, 2009)

LFellipe said:


> Let me show a bit of My city! (Curitiba)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how effective is that transit system?
That system was considered in almost 7-8 indian cities but mostly dropped.


----------



## maorus (Aug 6, 2009)

ZOHAR said:


> by Yoav Lerman


It's a flower carpet BTW


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

great flower carpet photo! 
plus i guess some Curitiba areas look a lot like Tel Aviv


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

maorus said:


> It's a flower carpet BTW


One of the biggest flower carpet :cheers:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

love the Bus Stops!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^its not Tel Aviv


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> ^^its not Tel Aviv


BTW, what city its in @LFellipe post?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Curitiba)


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

All pics by Elab

Various updates from Ezrieli and more...

































Evening views:

















Thanks for watching!


all pics by Elab


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

I do said:


> All pics by Elab
> 
> Various updates from Ezrieli and more...
> 
> ...


great pics!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by danezeq


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

גנב תמונות )))


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

למה גנב?
רשמתי של מי התמונה


----------



## dh2004 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

these are great


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry for sharing other photos, I tried to show two cities in my country that meny jews live in, only קוריטיבה (Curitiba) and the first city to live jews here.
I have a friend in college that don't stop to talk about Tel Aviv, his father live there... and now I know why :Tel Aviv is Perfect, beaches, avenues and the planning.:lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos indeed by @dh2004


----------



## dh2004 (Feb 3, 2009)

גשם


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like that building in the below photo:


>


i like the design most...


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

Pics by Ran Moneta


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great pics. Thanks.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

yeah, keep them comin'


----------



## maorus (Aug 6, 2009)

LFellipe said:


> Sorry for sharing other photos, I tried to show two cities in my country that meny jews live in, only קוריטיבה (Curitiba) and the first city to live jews here.
> I have a friend in college that don't stop to talk about Tel Aviv, his father live there... and now I know why :Tel Aviv is Perfect, beaches, avenues and the planning.:lol:


Curtiba is an amazing city indeed


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

great!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The design of this tower, day by day with the cladding in the low floors looking very nice, i wonder how will looks complete...


>


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ like this




























.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

by hollymh/flickr










by Ilya Borovok/panoramio


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great pics.

What is the tower called next to Shalom Meier tower? Rothschild 7 Tower??


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks to Hebrewtext from SkyscraperLife


Hebrewtext said:


> some saturday pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

^^ Some of the best pictures of Tel Aviv I've ever seen. Wow!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed, great photos...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

great! taken at one of my fave parts of the city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ From those photos, the area should be also one of the greatest areas of Tel Aviv?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ From those photos, the area should be also one of the greatest areas of Tel Aviv?


that's what the locals call "The city core/heart", it is the old classy Tel Aviv... a great vibe and some beautiful buildings!


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Tel Aviv, Israel - made it to the world's top 10 party cities!!!

http://www.smh.com.au/travel/the-worlds-top-10-party-towns-20091118-im4q.html

Tel Aviv - 10th 

There are two photos of Tel Aviv in the gallery (1st and 11th).
http://www.smh.com.au/photogallery/...arty-towns/20091118-im5h.html?selectedImage=0


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Deanb said:


> that's what the locals call "The city core/heart", it is the old classy Tel Aviv... a great vibe and some beautiful buildings!


I got it  thanks Deanb


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/moranbh/3834468534/sizes/o/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilanshacham/4068768665/sizes/o/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilanshacham/4086650709/sizes/o/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilanshacham/4087405898/sizes/o/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilanshacham/4127322543/sizes/o/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilanshacham/4128190740/sizes/o/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilanshacham/4128036044/sizes/o/*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing new pics @Elkhanan...


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Amazing flight above Tel Aviv! 11-28-09:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sofaer_imba/3210019616/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/danndalf/3527231080/


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

by adrian ghola









by ynon lan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ "DAN PANORAMA" building above its a hotel? The building in the middle of this photo...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^yeah


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really fast... :lol: anyway thanks, i saw that name of that hotel somewhere without saying that its in Tel Aviv, Israel...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

u have it also in Eilat


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

gorgeous!


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Super awesome!


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

javi itzhak said:


> by adrian ghola


:bow:


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

:drool:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

dark_shadow1 said:


> :bow:


:applause::applause:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

amazingly beautiful photos of a beautiful city

_____________________________________
MyThread:Vancouver & Burbs


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Tel Aviv and suburbs*










*http://www.flickr.com/photos/melbergman/4141076388/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/katze_n/4137650191/sizes/l/
Jaffa*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/qwz/4158857460/sizes/o/
Tel Aviv University, Ramat Aviv*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/qwz/4158095531/sizes/o/
Weizmann Institute of Science, Rehovot*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/qwz/4158859764/sizes/o/
Weizmann Institute of Science, Rehovot*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/qwz/4155182365/sizes/o/
Bauhaus, Tel Aviv*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilan-photos/4155404175/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/
Rothschild Boulevard, Tel Aviv*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/dyeshurun/4103260626/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/dyeshurun/4102534073/sizes/l/*


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

bravo!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice, amazing houses in above post  also the first photo, is very nice too


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

my p[ic


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

By Hebrewtext:


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

*^^ amazing skyline pics !!*


more pics
source: panoramio.com



















*part of University of Tel Aviv and the city in the background*


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

amazing photos


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.showprojectbigimages&img=5&pro_id=12747*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The photos by Hebrewtext, are indeed amazing


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

amazing pics!


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

I loved this last building.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

FelixMadero said:


> I loved this last building.


that's the new Assuta Hospital complex in Ramat Hahayal


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

*by quipmarketing*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

FelixMadero said:


> I loved this last building.


Indeed its a great building... btw what is that building?


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

^^ Assuta Medical Center


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Few of those new photos here, are really very nice like this one:


>


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

wow!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A little old photo (2009) of Tel Aviv:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zryb/3877004624/


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

by ceka01


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

by cmb48k









by john degree


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That building will be demolished, not restore?


javi itzhak said:


>


Anyway, very nice photos at night, javi


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^for renovation


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by ceka 01


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Arshavsky Pasha


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

nice!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

I wish that Tel Aviv's architecture was less boxy. In particular, a lot of the new skyscrapers and new residential high rises are boring and unoriginal in their design in my opinion. The developers should stop being so cheap when it comes to aesthetics.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

by israelfichman/flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@ZOHAR: thanks for the info. A good renovation of the building would be great


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

I think Tel Aviv should put more water on that river and more trees, and maybe very little tree islands. It'd be great!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hebrewtext said:


> by israelfichman/flickr


Wow. This building was _just_ renovated and it's already deteriorating. hno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The building looks like this, because i think from the HDR


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## juansebastian71 (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG Tel Aviv i soooo beautiful, i love this city, wanna live in Tel Aviv!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

juansebastian71 said:


> OMG Tel Aviv i soooo beautiful, i love this city, wanna live in Tel Aviv!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Muchas gracias y bienvenido! :cheers:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

juansebastian71 said:


> OMG Tel Aviv i soooo beautiful, i love this city, wanna live in Tel Aviv!!!!!!!!!!!!!


so cute guys like u more than welcome to live in Tel Aviv:banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photo at night ZOHAR, really great. A "applause" for that :applause:


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Namal Tel Aviv / Tel Aviv Old Port*























































*By dda1605 on Flickr*


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

fantastic


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

all pics taken by dankner_inv:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^amazing pics
thanx


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

Scroll >>>>


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Super awesome photos!! Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos and the panorama above


----------



## toxteth o'grady (Feb 2, 2010)

It's looking a lot like Los Angeles.

How many people?


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ Little under 400'000


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

^^ 3.2 million in metro.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

I do said:


> ^^ Little under 400'000


391,000


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Elkhanan1 said:


> ^^ 3.2 million in metro.



^^ yes with a metro of 3.5 million at least .if not 5 and more.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tel Aviv with 3.5 million in metro, has almost the same population of Athens metro (2001): 3,686,371 by wikipedia


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> 391,000


over 393,000 to be exact


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Arshavsky Pasha


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Deanb said:


> over 393,000 to be exact


393,900 :baeh3:

*http://www.cbs.gov.il/population/new_2010/table3.pdf*


----------



## toxteth o'grady (Feb 2, 2010)

3.5 million makes it about as big as metro Phoenix. Looks like they're sun-worshipers, too.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Elkhanan1 said:


> 393,900 :baeh3:
> 
> *http://www.cbs.gov.il/population/new_2010/table3.pdf*


Almost 394,000 (-100)


----------



## dh2004 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^amazing pictures!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Monica Ilovici


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos of Tel Aviv by Monica... 


>


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

its border between Tel Aviv and Giv'atayim(Tel Aviv's suburb)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I didnt ask, but many thanks for the info of the area :cheers:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## alangm13 (Dec 24, 2009)

beautiful pics zohar... 
i think Giv'atayim, tel aviv-yafo, ramat gan, a mean, all tel aviv district should be annexed and called tel aviv where ramat gan, holon, etc are just neigbourhoods. Because, actually, all that small citys are one big city . when i stayed there it was so hard to know when u are in one or other city.

on the other hand, do someone know weather is snowing now in jerusalem?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

alangm13 said:


> beautiful pics zohar...
> i think Giv'atayim, tel aviv-yafo, ramat gan, a mean, all tel aviv district should be annexed and called tel aviv where ramat gan, holon, etc are just neigbourhoods. Because, actually, all that small citys are one big city . when i stayed there it was so hard to know when u are in one or other city.
> 
> on the other hand, do someone know weather is snowing now in jerusalem?


nope it didnt snow properly today... it was about 3 or 2C so it didnt stay...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ And the temperature in Tel Aviv, yesterday?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

+13(also today)


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

alangm13 said:


> beautiful pics zohar...
> i think Giv'atayim, tel aviv-yafo, ramat gan, a mean, all tel aviv district should be annexed and called tel aviv where ramat gan, holon, etc are just neigbourhoods. Because, actually, all that small citys are one big city . when i stayed there it was so hard to know when u are in one or other city.
> 
> on the other hand, do someone know weather is snowing now in jerusalem?


+1 except Bnei Brak


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Noam Fein


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ And the temperature in Tel Aviv, yesterday?


It is now 11°C and overcast in Tel Aviv

pretty chilly!!


----------



## alangm13 (Dec 24, 2009)

zohar be nice with the people of bnei brak... they are not mea sharim where are a lot of fanatics :S... a mean i'm talking about the peopple that throw rocks in shabbes because intel or the parking are open ... the brother of a friend of mine live in bnei brak and he want to study and work yeaa dont want to do tzava but at least is something jeje...


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

by yoav lerman




























by dankner inv










zoom


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

great photos


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

alangm13 said:


> zohar be nice with the people of bnei brak... they are not mea sharim where are a lot of fanatics :S... a mean i'm talking about the peopple that throw rocks in shabbes because intel or the parking are open ... the brother of a friend of mine live in bnei brak and he want to study and work yeaa dont want to do tzava but at least is something jeje...


hahaha u dont know anything about Bnei Brak...there are some separated streets for men and women...those are not fanatics?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by danezeq(tapuz)


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by Shay Sapir


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Opera tower except of mall its also a hotel?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Opera tower except of mall its also a hotel?


offices


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

ZOHAR said:


> offices


No, Appartments.


----------



## Marjorie_Pr (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like great!


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

by lee bader














































by panoramio


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

by elibrody


----------



## Javier.med.qqta (Feb 12, 2008)

wowww TEl AVIV and JERUSALEN are soooo beautifull


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

^^ Agree! kay:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

some more *water* related photos :cheers:


----------



## anzor (Apr 9, 2007)

grom flickr


----------



## alangm13 (Dec 24, 2009)

About the picture of zohar: Shenkin-Allenby-King George-Nahalat Benjamin where is the magen david square... is there plans to renovate the buildings that are there? because some of them looks ugly and old... it would be great make the square more modern... what do u think?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

i agree

plus imma be moving right next to that square in a few days!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice apartment buildings in this photo:


>


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

nice pics,anzor
but please write the locations


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Hayarkon st.








Gordon pool+Haatarim square


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by javi izhak


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

by aleintheworld


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The night views/photos of Tel Aviv are always nice...


>


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

True. I had the same idea before looking at your post.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

by adidaslevy/flickr



























by butch499100/flickr


















by pixeljuice/flickr


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4395715270/sizes/l/*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^nice one!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed nice photo by Elkhanan


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

^^ They should renovating these buildings and itll looks awesome.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

really like the Israeli Center and Ramat-Gan skyline


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

landing at the mega endless metro of Tel Aviv


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


>


BTW, what is that building in this photo?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Hebrewtext said:


> landing at the mega endless metro of Tel Aviv


me like! 
i can't believe how huge everything looks when u land!!! didn't see that view for real for such a long time!!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> BTW, what is that building in this photo?


Eden cinema,not sure


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Why they do not restore that building? And yes looks like a old cinema btw


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

^^ yes thats the first cinema in Tel Aviv , Eden, built in 1914.


----------



## Jessy (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello People from Israel, Tel Aviv and Jerusalem ,
i have read that Israel will buildt on 16.03 the third temple

http://www.templeinstitute.org/main.htm is this correct ?

hove your more news for me ?


shalom


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2010)

nice!!!


----------



## alangm13 (Dec 24, 2009)

if that is true... the third world war is coming... but it worth it ...


----------



## fairouz78 (Apr 17, 2009)

it' s beautiful city ,it's miami from middle east


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2010)

*Hoev TLV !!*


----------



## alangm13 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Some pics of tel aviv that was taken by a friend of mine who went a couple a moth ago*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*I like very much the two pics of the post #1502. Regards.*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2010)

jajajaja sorry "I DO" !!, I Forgot that if i want to post something i need your permission. So why dont you buy yourself a life. And stop bothering me !!!


----------



## alangm13 (Dec 24, 2009)

ya te estas peleando pancho?? jaja


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lieliel/4458753514/

I really like this pic here...


----------



## alangm13 (Dec 24, 2009)

yeaa but those buldings need a renovation pleasee !!


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

alangm13 said:


> yeaa but those buldings need a renovation pleasee !!


Lol...you're right. But you know what's crazy? A typical 1 bedroom apartment in those building probably costs around $400,000-$600,000. That's kind of Tel Aviv for you- lots of dumpy buildings filled with nice (but expensive) apartments.


----------



## Kalamai (Feb 14, 2009)

alangm13 said:


> yeaa but those buldings need a renovation pleasee !!


The best thing to do with these buildings is to completely remove them and to build something else.
The problem is that the owners want too big price for this crap, so such projects would be commercially nonviable.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/orcaman/4209010506/


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2010)

JAJAJA alan al menos la sabra de la fto no esta mal!!!


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

by marina1824


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

by canonsnapper


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Hertzl st. can be really beautiful!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

edit


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> Hertzl st. can be really beautiful!


it can actually, since they renovated a number of old, real gem buildings...


----------



## alangm13 (Dec 24, 2009)

hey guys that live there... how it goes the renovation of the buldings? A mean have u noted the difference when you walk on the streets or the renovation goes slowly?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

alangm13 said:


> hey guys that live there... how it goes the renovation of the buldings? A mean have u noted the difference when you walk on the streets or the renovation goes slowly?


some areas see quicker and more significant renovations and some are still run-down... just like other cities... in the pix above me, u can tell that these ones have been taken care of recently...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those renovated buildings in Hertzl str. are really looking good


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by amiriz


----------



## ohad321 (Apr 2, 2010)

Rotchild boulevard is more or less the best place to visit in Tel Aviv!! recommend with pleasure.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gizmoni/4331262212/


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4519070762/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4519066224/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4518383929/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4519006222/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4502048518/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4502035934/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4501417187/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4518286601/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4518325115/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4518308853/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4518395857/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4518972162/sizes/l/*


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

That's a really nice district of TA.



Elkhanan1 said:


> http://i40.tinypic.com/nxom1f.jpg
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/33vhy4o.jpg


What's that on the roofs of the buildings?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

this is one of the greatest areas of the city!


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

Gzdvtz said:


> What's that on the roofs of the buildings?


Solar water heaters.


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

Ohhh, now when I look closer on the second pic i see the panels. Thanks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

A liitle old but beautiful:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/giladbenari/4516580427/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ejoffe/4197656821/


----------



## Ronald34 (May 17, 2009)

great town!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

more April beach photos!!







a gorgeous sunset


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

amazing pics,guys


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

great as always!


----------



## Gliker (Aug 15, 2007)

nice ones deanb


----------



## toxteth o'grady (Feb 2, 2010)

The Promised Land...


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

picture by Ron Shoshani










picture by Oded Sharon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sergio68/4285593097/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alessandrodimaio/4302921236/


----------



## ohad321 (Apr 2, 2010)

awesome!! miss Tel Aviv soo much!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*By toomanyjennifers on flickr*


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

ohad321 said:


> awesome!! miss Tel Aviv soo much!


come back!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronsho/4517470098/


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Elkhanan1 said:


> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlemoment/4586776405/sizes/o/*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

ME 2 !


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Jaffa buildings built before few thousands years
























































View to Tel Aviv from Jaffa


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

still Jaffa
























ex SADO MAZO club "Dangeon"


----------



## Gliker (Aug 15, 2007)

great shots Zohar


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/mount_otz/4589071590/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/mount_otz/4589122844/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/mount_otz/4589128734/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielme/4590384394/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielme/4589815231/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/mount_otz/4589116672/sizes/l/*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Elkhanan1 said:


> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/mount_otz/4589071590/sizes/l/*


its not Tel Aviv,but Rehovot
Weitzman institute


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

sensational pictures! i really should visit the American neighborhood and Jaffa!!


----------



## Kalamai (Feb 14, 2009)

ZOHAR said:


> its not Tel Aviv,but Rehovot
> Weitzman institute


Well, these pictures are also not exactly from Tel Aviv... 




ZOHAR said:


>


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

In these last pics Tel Aviv makes me think of L.A. .


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Rehovot is Gush Dan so as far as I'm concerned it's Tel Aviv.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Elkhanan1 said:


> Rehovot is Gush Dan so as far as I'm concerned it's Tel Aviv.


Greater Tel Aviv, just like greater LA


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks very nice. Love all the pictures.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Elkhanan1 said:


> Rehovot is Gush Dan so as far as I'm concerned it's Tel Aviv.


Rehovot is not Gush Dan but Shfela so its not part of Tel Aviv metro


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Kalamai said:


> Well, these pictures are also not exactly from Tel Aviv...


its Petah Tikva -Gush Dan(Tel Aviv metro) and Rehovot is Shfela


----------



## Kalamai (Feb 14, 2009)

ZOHAR said:


> its Petah Tikva -Gush Dan(Tel Aviv metro) and Rehovot is Shfela


Well, actually...


----------



## rudihhx (May 8, 2010)

beautiful postcards

click on link

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1122679


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Click on link below for much larger, high-res version.*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/zachievenor/4596050784/sizes/o/*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^great one!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed, a great photo...


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

http://plasmastik.livejournal.com/577241.html


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Tel Aviv is a nice example for other cities to follow. It might not have a super number in terms of population, but loos better than most cities above the million.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice aerial photos of Tel Aviv and the old part of the city, like this one here:


>


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

amazing pictures!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Panoramic photo of Tel Aviv:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zachievenor/4596050784/


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

more aerial pics
by Tommy


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

great aerial and tower photos!!


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Love the arial photos, looks impressive from the air.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

captures from a video


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/mercar/4609830324/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/neonium/4615908539/sizes/l/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4609661288/sizes/l/*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice photos of Tel Aviv...









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mount_otz/4588438483/


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

those are really great!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/jimgreenhill/4642594411/sizes/l/*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronsho/4351214420/


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Old(ish)*








*http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuel_72/4671579992/sizes/l/*

*New*








*http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuel_72/4670954337/sizes/l/*


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ronsho/4351214420/


amazing picture!!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^nice pictures


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Soskin House in the Bauahaus style, Lilianblum St*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4782779042/sizes/l/in/photostream/*


*Heichal Yehudah (Greek) Synagogue*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4782779858/sizes/l/in/photostream/*


*Yitzhak Rabin Center*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4782780670/sizes/l/in/photostream/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4782780386/sizes/l/in/photostream/*


*Hassan Bek Mosque*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4782777804/sizes/l/in/photostream/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/mirk/4781033768/sizes/l/in/photostream/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4782782552/sizes/l/in/photostream/*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/miritbarkan/4754868485/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/miritbarkan/4754850679/


----------



## ohad321 (Apr 2, 2010)

I love this thread soo much!!
Its an awesome city..


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Flickr around THE city


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

by alex jb


----------



## MK20 (Aug 9, 2008)

Tel Aviv:drool:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

amazing pics


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Hebrewtext said:


>


great!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

amazing


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

some FLICKR

The boulevards of Tel Aviv





and some random scenes


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

by elibrody


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Wonderful pics! Loved... :cheers:


----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

I want to visit this city someday, very beautiful.


----------



## ohad321 (Apr 2, 2010)

That looks great as allways!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some of the most good, very nice houses, buildings in Tel Aviv:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/delpiero/4648273874/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/delpiero/4647699641/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/delpiero/4647731919/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/delpiero/4648212572/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/delpiero/4647517353/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/delpiero/4648151044/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/delpiero/4648310708/


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

indeed nice ones ... we have prettier though


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Couple more buildings and houses:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/marqueton/4544000500/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marqueton/4543362383/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4482074695/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4800615469/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rutinka/4583172285/


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

_FlickR_


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

_flickr_


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

Deanb said:


> _flickr_



GaGa


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

she was running away from her paparazzis.


----------



## SokoX (Sep 22, 2009)

Shalom, Israeli friends! =) 
Very beautiful pictures you have. 
I would like to visit Tel Aviv and Jerusalem some day.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

SokoX said:


> Shalom, Israeli friends! =)
> Very beautiful pictures you have.
> I would like to visit Tel Aviv and Jerusalem some day.


well come over, you'll have a blast :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some more updates:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/gelbedor/4844915194/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gelbedor/4844297861/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gelbedor/4844301597/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gelbedor/4844293757/


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

by tonytuno


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

one of the best pictures


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/keithlevit/4803110027/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wili/4714641268/in/photostream/


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)

gotta go one day but a language...


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

Ohhh.. Tel aviv is wonderful¡¡ :cheers:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Donkie said:


> gotta go one day but a language...


don't worry... many speak English quite good


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Donkie said:


> gotta go one day but a language...


As DeanB said, not only does nearly everyone speak good English, but also if you aren't comfortable with English, people will still be very nice and helpful and I wouldn't be surprised if you bumped into people who know Korean too.  :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jurha/4579041657/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/boredatworkphotos/4461140470/in/photostream/


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Winter


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

nxt page


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^first two pics are from Holon-Tel Aviv's suburb


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ And the third is from Ramat Gan, yet another suburb of Tel Aviv.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some new buildings photos:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/moishale/4878182154/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moishale/4878187938/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moishale/4878194754/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moishale/4878174004/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moishale/4878159594/in/photostream/


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*http://www.flickr.com/photos/moishale/4878266646/sizes/l/in/photostream/*

*Once a falafel kiosk, now a sushi kiosk. Rothschild Blvd, Tel Aviv*








*http://www.flickr.com/photos/moishale/4878285668/sizes/l/in/photostream/*









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/moishale/4878152148/sizes/l/in/photostream/*

*Tel Aviv Port*








*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4878914116/sizes/l/in/photostream/*

*Design Museum, Holon (Tel Aviv Metro)*








*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4876818968/sizes/l/in/photostream/*

*Typical Israeli suburb, Holon (Tel Aviv Metro)*








*http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4876847152/sizes/l/in/photostream/*


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

fabulous!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

...and great


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Tel Aviv is nicer than I thought.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

_Greenery / Scenes in *Hayarkon Park*_


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

_Opera at the heart of Tel Aviv? _

Watch this!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4871495846/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/caracoren/4852978832/in/photostream/


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Outdoors


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

נא למיין תמונות:
האשכול הזה מיועד יותר לבניינים בת''א,קוי רקיע וכו'....
לאווירה ברחוב יש אשכול משלו

third pic from Jaffa is just amazing


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/moishale/4877477285/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/giliz/4891237636/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/moishale/4878098276/in/photostream/


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^nice pics


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

indeed!


----------



## Philly Bud (Jun 8, 2009)

Great photos. Thanks for posting!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by my friend Stephany Ben Simon


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/maptek/4873539579/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3138540729/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4586711325/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4586712077/in/set-72157623888348517/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cnrbrazil/4418419562/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3138686395/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dlisbona/2998095495/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arisaponwhite/2265564538/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rahel_jaskow/3036297094/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barryandev/4031027116/


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Tel Aviv's suburb +Tel Aviv itself


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

great pics!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Beautiful architecture and urbanism :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/casperit/4888159884/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/redefinebeautiful/4893322905/in/photostream/


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Cauê said:


> Beautiful architecture and urbanism :cheers:


thanks man


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

*Charles Clore Park*





*A random small park*



*Hayarkon Park and river*


----------



## fairouz78 (Apr 17, 2009)

wonderful city


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MK20 (Aug 9, 2008)

Good pics!!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

woow,amazig pictures!


----------



## Mike_UT (Sep 1, 2010)

wonderful place.. better than California!! I´d like to be there right now


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4921709521/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yessod/4624079521/in/photostream/


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

קגןא


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

edit


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Jaffa


----------



## ohad321 (Apr 2, 2010)

WOOW WOOW WOOW!
What a great picture!! Thanks a lot.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

I love how they're redoing the whole American neighborhood


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great and nice pics. Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/adidafallenangel/5032888680/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabys_pics/4774809766/in/photostream/


----------



## BaRrZaKh (Jul 15, 2007)

Beautiful city!!


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

ZOHAR said:


> Jaffa


It looks like Beirut!  (or so I would think  )


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

BaRrZaKh said:


> Beautiful city!!


Thank you!  

:cheers2:


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

חבר1.0;65182295 said:


> It looks like Beirut!  (or so I would think  )



Yeah, you must be very excited. Lebanese-lover.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eyair/5018120393/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eyair/5018730712/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/greatphotoshop/5065452447/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/greatphotoshop/5066061056/in/photostream/


----------



## dh2004 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gizmoni/5086925083/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kashis/4537642135/in/photostream/

little old but still nice:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/adidafallenangel/4247176472/in/photostream/


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

i just love my city


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

powerful


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

M-120 said:


> Yeah, you must be very excited. *Lebanese-lover*.


Deep down inside, you all are

Beautiful photos!


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ramy H said:


> Deep down inside, you all are
> 
> Beautiful photos!


:lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you Deanb


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great photos!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

amazing!


----------



## Gliker (Aug 15, 2007)

home. it rules!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

some recent ones of the storm we're having!












​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shimritelkanati/5251878600/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilan-photos/5230619343/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rsta/5230050085/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/meital-art/5184632965/in/photostream/


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/vperkic/5253615456/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/martinlang/5077171941/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/agouldintheworld/5084653450/in/photostream/


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

edeit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/alex-/5047451160/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/modusmagus/4770978156/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thebars/4634706377/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thebars/4631987895/in/photostream/


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Tel Aviv beach


Herzl St.


Tel Aviv port




Hilton Tel Aviv


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice photos Dean


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Very nice photos Dean


thanks
not mine though hahaha


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielzolli/5300460863/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kashis/5266273416/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sitai/5312817476/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vperkic/5253615456/in/photostream/


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

I saw a tsunami in Tel Aviv, posted by Deanb 

:lol:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

haha nah just one of the latest storms we got


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/worldwidewilco/5204222757/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/caracoren/4852978832/in/photostream/


----------



## ohad321 (Apr 2, 2010)

I love this city,10/10


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/delpiero/5263941563/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/delpiero/5264523648/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/delpiero/5263712283/in/photostream/


----------



## dh2004 (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

wow, where was that taken from?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Time for some update:

Azrieli buildings by EranSolomon, on Flickr


IMG_4310 by billie1934, on Flickr


Tel aviv Jaffa by mati ale, on Flickr


Tel aviv Jaffa by mati ale, on Flickr


Tel aviv Jaffa by mati ale, on Flickr


----------



## dh2004 (Feb 3, 2009)

Azrieli


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

amazing pics!


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

ABE_6353 por abe.rosenfeld, en Flickr











Public Transportation por PavelGnatyuk, en Flickr


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

DSC_4835 por AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, en Flickr


DSC_4757 por AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, en Flickr


DSC_4837 por AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, en Flickr


DSC_4476 por AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, en Flickr


DSC_4850 por AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, en Flickr


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

110308 15 23 Israel, Tel Aviv, Kikar Habima por schlijper, en Flickr


110310 16 24 Israel, Tel Aviv, Kikar Habima por schlijper, en Flickr


110310 16 32 Israel, Tel Aviv, Dizengoff, King George por schlijper, en Flickr


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

by panoramio


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

One of the many skyscrapers, Tel Aviv by eekmulder, on Flickr


Gush Dan panorama 15.12.10 039 by Alex Jilitsky, on Flickr


Gush Dan panorama 15.12.10 008 by Alex Jilitsky, on Flickr


fabcom_IMG_1578 by fabcom, on Flickr


fabcom_IMG_1579 by fabcom, on Flickr


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*By Sinemaria on YouTube*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yoo towers by iChen78, on Flickr


fabcom_IMG_1164 by fabcom, on Flickr


Tel Aviv architecture by Jonas Hansel, on Flickr


Downtown Tel Aviv by AShorr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ayalon highway Tel Aviv by noam.armonn, on Flickr


Tel Aviv by noam.armonn, on Flickr


Great places of the world - Tel aviv at winter night with reflection of Ramat gan new towers on the ayalon by photrobist, on Flickr


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

Park Tzameret from above


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skyscraper (Tel Aviv) (II) by manuela.martin, on Flickr


fabcom_IMG_1578 by fabcom, on Flickr


Gush Dan panorama 15.12.10 039 by Alex Jilitsky, on Flickr


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Royal Wedding celebrations in Israel by UK in Israel, on Flickr


downward dog! by Avigail.Ruth, on Flickr


_D3S9670FL by U.S. Embassy Tel Aviv, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

"הבית המשוגע"  by פיקוס, on Flickr


 by ✖ Bracket, on Flickr


Old School Tel Aviv by alonbj, on Flickr


Pastel dusk over the darken city by Violet Kashi, on Flickr


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Tel Aviv by Twin Images, on Flickr


Passover by www.frisbee.co.il, on Flickr


110427 16 10 Israel, Tel Aviv, Jean Jaures by schlijper, on Flickr​


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very nice pictures.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dan Hotel by klOrklOr, on Flickr


Dizengoff Center by klOrklOr, on Flickr


Azrieli Bridge, Tel Aviv by Meir Jacob | מאיר יעקב, on Flickr


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Ilan Nachum photographer










http://www.demotix.com/news/215986/tel-aviv-nighthttp://










By toreno at 2011-04-20









By toreno at 2011-04-20









By toreno at 2011-04-20









By toreno at 2011-04-20









By toreno at 2011-04-20









By toreno at 2011-04-20


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Gutman Mosaic Of Tel Aviv 2 by SkyWookiee, on Flickr


fabcom_IMG_5978 by fabcom, on Flickr


fabcom_IMG_5991 by fabcom, on Flickr


fabcom_IMG_5951 by fabcom, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Untitled by kaitlinyap, on Flickr​


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

wow ive never been to this city but should be incredible though. trully amazing!


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

never get tired of these pics =D


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

thicken said:


> never get tired of these pics =D


:cheers:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Hebrewtext said:


> Ilan Nachum photographer


incredible!The whole Tel Aviv in 1 picture!


----------



## ohad321 (Apr 2, 2010)

beautiful! I <3 this city!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Azrieli Center @ Night (Tel Aviv) (I) by manuela.martin, on Flickr


fabcom_IMG_5576 by fabcom, on Flickr


fabcom_IMG_5577 by fabcom, on Flickr


fabcom_IMG_5568 by fabcom, on Flickr


IMG_1987 by berding, on Flickr


Night vue From Tel-Aviv by pmatillo, on Flickr


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

8000000 by rOOmUSh, on Flickr


DSC_4860 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr


DSC_4736 by AAAPOE and 1China1 Photos at flickr, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

One more:

Tel Aviv photo by ronsho ©, on Flickr


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

:drool:


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Tel Aviv looks like a great city!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

fabcom_IMG_6521 by fabcom, on Flickr


fabcom_IMG_6500 by fabcom, on Flickr


fabcom_IMG_6527 by fabcom, on Flickr


fabcom_IMG_6049 by fabcom, on Flickr


fabcom_IMG_5991 by fabcom, on Flickr


fabcom_IMG_5932 by fabcom, on Flickr


fabcom_IMG_5980 by fabcom, on Flickr


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

Photos by Alex Jilitsky
from yesterday


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Tel-Aviv Israel by eavasi1, on Flickr


Israel: Tel Aviv, Opera House by Tom Clapping, on Flickr


Israel: Tel Aviv, Art Museum by Tom Clapping, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

IMG_4537 by itai bachar, on Flickr


Bauhaus Tel Aviv kikar dizengoff by israel21c_internal, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by utterlyutter, on Flickr


Untitled by utterlyutter, on Flickr


Untitled by utterlyutter, on Flickr


Tel Aviv shoreline by utterlyutter, on Flickr


Untitled by utterlyutter, on Flickr


Untitled by utterlyutter, on Flickr


Tel Aviv shoreline by utterlyutter, on Flickr


----------



## fairouz78 (Apr 17, 2009)

nice city it's a paradise


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Tel Aviv, Israel 27/05/2011 by DG Jones, on Flickr


Calm Moment by Jonathan-H, on Flickr


IMG00396-20110528-2114 by dizzydiana, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

DSC_0302 by irinakostyuk1, on Flickr


Ziona by Igor Zeiger, on Flickr


Pink police by Igor Zeiger, on Flickr


Men  by Igor Zeiger, on Flickr
​


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Enrique Iglesias, 01 June 2011, Israel by Oleg Hmelnits, on Flickr


IMG_5676 by itai bachar, on Flickr


Polina's Birthday by Oggle.US, on Flickr​


----------



## Lalou (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you for all those beautiful pictures of Tel Aviv and Jerusalem. I am a sefaradic israeli jew of 40 years old from France and I lived two years in those cities and I had to come back to France for family reasons. In those two years I've made my alyah, and then I became Israeli. After those two years, I missed Israel a lot and then I have been looking for pictures of Jerusalem and Tel Aviv on the Internet... But I found nothing on Google images, for instance. Nothing but pictures about news, politics or religion.

So I am VERY VERY VERY happy to meet this discussion board with all those pictures of the cities that changed my life, that made me fall in love with Israel.

Thank you very much !

Kol hakavod !

And I wish the best for this discussion board and all of its members.

Be hatsla'ha !

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

merci pour les paroles chaleureuses! venez visiter à nouveau frère!


----------



## Lalou (Jun 11, 2011)

Deanb said:


> merci pour les paroles chaleureuses! venez visiter à nouveau frère!


Je viendrai m'installer au cours du 1er trimestre 2012... *in about 7 mounths* !!!!! :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: :nuts: Thinking about my coming back gets me crazy !!!!

'hazarti laarets shavoua a'hat be yulai 2010. Aval zot lo arbe zeman ! Ani tsarikh la'hzor cde li'hiot kan ve lo 'hozer le Tsarfat a'hare.

חזרתי לארץ שבועה אחת ביולי 2010
אבל זאת לא ארבה זמן
אני צריך לחזור כד' ליחיות כאן ולא חוזר לצרפת אחרי

I came back in Israel one week in july 2010. But this is a long time. I need to come back to live there and not come back to France after.

Je suis revenu en Israël une semaine en juillet 2010. Mais ça n'est pas beaucoup. J'ai besoin de revenir pour y vivre et ne pas retourner en France après.


----------



## BosnaHaris (Apr 24, 2011)

Very beautiful city, a vibrant city in the Middle East just like Istanbul... But please cut down on the gay parade & parties (specifically the transvestites)


----------



## Lalou (Jun 11, 2011)

No, don't cut down on the LGBT Pride. This is a part of the reason why Israel is such a great land. 

Don't listen to BosnaHaris. Don't change anything.

Mmmmh, finally yes : you can change something : Listen to his problems with the LGBT Pride and, to content him, add a topic about Bnei Brak or Mea Shearim. But don't cut down the LGBT Pride. Like this everyone should be happy.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

BosnaHaris said:


> Very beautiful city, a vibrant city in the Middle East just like Istanbul... But please cut down on the gay parade & parties (specifically the transvestites)


and why should I do that ?

it is a part of this world, and a part of this liberal, global city called Tel Aviv... we don't post these pix everyday, but once a year we do, and you should respect that.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nightside from the hill of Old Jaffa looking at skyline of Tel Aviv by faworld, on Flickr


Tel Aviv, Israel 27/05/2011 by DG Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Lalou (Jun 11, 2011)

Deanb said:


> and why should I do that ?
> 
> it is a part of this world, and a part of this liberal, global city called Tel Aviv... we don't post these pix everyday, but once a year we do, and you should respect that.


Thank you Deanb ! I completely agree with you ! 

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

untitled-1663 by disoculated, on Flickr


untitled-2-6 by disoculated, on Flickr


Tel Aviv, Israel by sensospeciale, on Flickr


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

Hmmm... This specific atmosphere in the city


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

fairouz78 said:


> nice city it's a paradise


Thank you!

It *IS* paradise! You are right!


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

BosnaHaris said:


> Very beautiful city, a vibrant city in the Middle East just like Istanbul... But please cut down on the gay parade & parties (specifically the transvestites)


Well the city isn't just gays and transvestites, most of us here are neither of those things. That being said, I think the fact gays and transvetites are permitted to be so open here is part of what makes Tel Aviv so special. It is an island of freedom and tolerance and open-mindedness in a part of the world, where, sadly, these things are in short supply.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Egyptian Benny in Tel Aviv by Mark Halawa, on Flickr


untitled- by disoculated, on Flickr


untitled-185 by disoculated, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

!אנשים! המון אנשים by galit lub, on Flickr


untitled-2-4 by disoculated, on Flickr


Tel Aviv by GatonautaAlef, on Flickr


Israel: Tel Aviv, Yitzak Rabin Memorial Square - City Council by Tom Clapping, on Flickr


Tel Aviv Skyline by L e n o r a, on Flickr


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

lunar_eclipse_02 by urbancn, on Flickr


Tel Aviv/Jaffa by EisenPhotoVideo, on Flickr


Tel Aviv/Jaffa by EisenPhotoVideo, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Gay Pride Parade by wanderlasss, on Flickr


Gaash Beach by wanderlasss, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tel Aviv's Downtown by C_Dubbs, on Flickr


CIMG3763 by Bahay Kubo Album, on Flickr


Bauhaus Architecture, Rothschild Boulevard by LandLopers.com, on Flickr


Downtown Tel Aviv by LandLopers.com, on Flickr


Bauhaus Architecture, Rothschild Boulevard by LandLopers.com, on Flickr


Bauhaus Architecture, Rothschild Boulevard by LandLopers.com, on Flickr


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

gorgeous


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

IMG_8679 by amir bitan, on Flickr


IMG_8623 by amir bitan, on Flickr


yellow mellow by Urban Archeology, on Flickr​


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

A Tel Avivi contrast!

1.

Tel Aviv-1114122 by Jerrold, on Flickr

2.

Neve Tzedek by zar_kor, on Flickr

1.

Hagana street, in color by ygurvitz, on Flickr

2.

Neve Tzedek, Tel Aviv by Fiong2, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

by imthegermcr/flickr


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

by Cleo Phas



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

by Dmitry Pistrov









By [URL=http://profile.imageshack.us/user/toreno]toreno at 2011-07-01









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow!
Amazing photos! Love it!


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

City at Night by Violet Kashi, on Flickr


Happy Blue Summer by Violet Kashi, on Flickr


The sun peeps over to have a look! by flickrfrank2, on Flickr


Tel Aviv Cityscape by ForestForTrees, on Flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

perfecto!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tel Aviv, Israel by sensospeciale, on Flickr


Tel Aviv 20.05.11 025 by Alex Jilitsky, on Flickr


Tel Aviv 20.05.11 012 by Alex Jilitsky, on Flickr


fabcom_IMG_6501 by fabcom, on Flickr


fabcom_IMG_6500 by fabcom, on Flickr


----------



## elab (Sep 18, 2009)

Tel-Aviv poppury...
































































Neve Tzedek - Old Jaffa Railway station














































***










Landing in the city.........


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tel Aviv (תל אביב), Israel by ΛLΞΧ, on Flickr


Looking back toward Tel Aviv from Joppa (Jaffa) by 4stolls, on Flickr


Israel: Tel Aviv, houses by Tom Clapping, on Flickr


Tel Aviv Dusk by Ilan Shacham, on Flickr


Multilayered dusk at Tel Aviv by Ilan Shacham, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

by Or Hiltch /Flickr


















by alba7a/flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

by J.weinstock /picasa



by nir nussbaum/picasa









by fotolia/flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

blue sky tel aviv by flamed, on Flickr


Tel Aviv, Beach promenade by blauepics, on Flickr


Tel Aviv, Along the seaside by blauepics, on Flickr


Tel Aviv by ilanb2005, on Flickr


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Amazing photos! Thanks guys! :banana:


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Deepforest


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Vmisri


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

By Asival


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Serp2000


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rothschild  by FX-1988, on Flickr


Azrieli Bridge, Tel Aviv by Meir Jacob | מאיר יעקב, on Flickr


Gush Dan panorama 15.12.10 008 by Alex Jilitsky, on Flickr


Gush Dan panorama 15.12.10 039 by Alex Jilitsky, on Flickr


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

habimah by debs, on Flickr


Gordon Beach at Tel Aviv by lavandula50, on Flickr


PB030020 by anovoac, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cost to cost. by ADIDA FALLEN ANGEL, on Flickr


these two buildings somehow fit together by debs, on Flickr


Spaceship ready for launch by Ilan Shacham, on Flickr


Zipper by Ilan Shacham, on Flickr


Wolfson Park Sunset (HDR) by simongelfand, on Flickr


Tel Aviv skyline by eldan, on Flickr


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS (Apr 18, 2009)

Love these buildings!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Cute pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Office View by Or Hiltch, on Flickr


Skyline von Tel Aviv by Matthias Stoffregen, on Flickr


IMG_5098 by henrikdenouden, on Flickr


Skyline in Tel Aviv by Sean Chiu 0131, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

the Yarkon river : by Jonathan-H /flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Tel Aviv Art Museum new wing


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful pics! good updates!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tel Aviv, Beach by 18сецондс, on Flickr


Tel Aviv - this way to the beach by ninasaurusrex, on Flickr


Untitled by utterlyutter, on Flickr


Untitled by utterlyutter, on Flickr


Tel Aviv, Israel by sensospeciale, on Flickr


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Tel Aviv "Hatayelet" by Ilan's Photos, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Efrat Weisman, on Flickr


fabcom_IMG01830-20110822-1930 by fabcom, on Flickr


fabcom_IMG_8213 by fabcom, on Flickr


fabcom_IMG_8219 by fabcom, on Flickr


Azrieli towers by johndegree, on Flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Amazing pics!!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice updates on Tel Aviv....:cheers:


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Kfir Bar-Am /flickr



Panoramio



Panoramio




by fishtuna/flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tel Aviv Jaffa. Beach of Mediterranean sea by mark.isaev, on Flickr


The beach of Tel Aviv by Beyond the grave, on Flickr


Tel Aviv Beach by planetary3, on Flickr


The Beach by StateofIsrael, on Flickr


The Beach by StateofIsrael, on Flickr


DPP_0024 by James Guppy, on Flickr


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

Another couple of pics via yours truly. Taken from Beeri st. City Center.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tel-Aviv Riviera 2 by Ilan Shacham, on Flickr


Tel-Aviv Riviera by Ilan Shacham, on Flickr


IMG_5434 by DazBot, on Flickr


Ramat-Gan City by Danny~F, on Flickr


IMG_5362 by DazBot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tel-Aviv Beach Panorama by Ilan Shacham, on Flickr


Tel Aviv skyline by Dale Shephard Photography, on Flickr


Tel Aviv Skyline by Iavor Naydenov, on Flickr


Skyline Tel Aviv by Juli_DO, on Flickr


DA3C0754 by Sugar Creek Baptist Church, on Flickr


wrapped in red by koala-x, on Flickr


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Geminid Fireball Meteor over Tel Aviv, Israel December 2012 מטאור גמיניד מעל תל אביב, ישראל, דצמבר by Shachar Laudon pics, on Flickr


Sweet Dreams 1039 by Giora's, on Flickr


Tel Aviv at the twilight magic hour by ronsho ©, on Flickr


Surfing TLV by uzi yachin, on Flickr


Tel Aviv hotels on the beach by deejay25, on Flickr


Untitled by ori.smj, on Flickr


----------



## ohad321 (Apr 2, 2010)

Tel Aviv by Chelsfahey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

tel aviv downtown by Jonathan Eyal, on Flickr


Tel Aviv shores from Yaffo (Jaffa) by Noctræon, on Flickr


IMG_5366 by DazBot, on Flickr


IMG_2050 by DazBot, on Flickr


IMGP3000.jpg by oufoxy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_3577 by midwest2mideast, on Flickr


Tel-Aviv From above by xnir, on Flickr


Tel-Aviv From above by xnir, on Flickr


fabcom_DSCN0747 by fabcom, on Flickr


_DSC1279-1287.jpg by Michaël Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

fabcom_DSCN0561 by fabcom, on Flickr


fabcom_DSCN0560 by fabcom, on Flickr


fabcom_DSCN0480 by fabcom, on Flickr


fabcom_DSCN0481 by fabcom, on Flickr


fabcom_DSCN0487 by fabcom, on Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rotschild street, Tel Aviv by Danny~F, on Flickr


Bridge in twilight by Danny~F, on Flickr


IMG_4592 by DazBot, on Flickr


View from Ziv Towers by Ilan Shacham, on Flickr


----------



## myararat04 (Mar 23, 2012)

amazing!!!









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...04126340.67989.258933437473220&type=1&theater


----------



## SparksTO (Aug 12, 2012)

Beautiful the last pictures.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tel Aviv cityscape by DigiDreamGrafix.com, on Flickr


Tel Aviv cityscape by DigiDreamGrafix.com, on Flickr


Just before sunrise in Tel Aviv by joiseyshowaa, on Flickr


Untitled by Mr Broudy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rothchild Avenue by StateofIsrael, on Flickr


wrapped in red by koala-x, on Flickr


Big modern funky buildings.. by Ms Kat, on Flickr


Azrieli Center by derdos, on Flickr


DSC_3487 by midwest2mideast, on Flickr


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

I love this city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tel Aviv by thomasnedergaard, on Flickr

Am Strand von Tel Aviv by flickr-uli, on Flickr

14.5633 by storvandre, on Flickr

14.5618 by storvandre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

0361700-R10-021-9 by sssssamrick, on Flickr

Night Tel Aviv beach by Eugenie VASILYEFF, on Flickr

Tel Aviv beach by Eugenie VASILYEFF, on Flickr

In Tel Aviv by sobolevkl, on Flickr


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice drone video of Tel Aviv by Ilan Barsheshet, originally posted by the user Benjamin377:


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

by Motti Shonak


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

DP2Q4446.jpg by masaru, on Flickr

DP2Q4450.jpg by masaru, on Flickr

IMG_4174 by Alex, on Flickr

IMG_4185 by Alex, on Flickr

Untitled by Nadja Bozic, on Flickr

Sheraton Tel Aviv by Margalit Francus, on Flickr


----------



## E.Abramovich (Jul 23, 2016)

Night time drone.


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

Nice


----------

